
WHY nobody say NO to fossil fuel? - chukye
http://www.skirsch.com/politics/globalwarming/Extinction.htm
======
001sky
_" the scientific consensus is that there is now more than a 5% chance that
human beings could be virtually extinct in as little as 90 years from now"_

\--Extrapolate trends much?

------
rythmshifter
its not in the bag yet sir.

